# Paver Sealer in Florida



## LittleJohnny12 (9 mo ago)

Hey guys, I could use some help. I'm looking to seal my pool paver deck and the main focus is on mold reduction. I live in N Florida and between the rain and the sun I'm tired of pressure washing every 6 weeks and dumping gallons of mold stuff. A slight wet look would be great. I've read enough about the upkeep and risks associated with solvent based/acrylic sealers. I had a guy give me a quote and he sampled a penetrating sealer that also had a mild wet look. It was perfect but I simply couldn't afford his bid. So is there a product out there that would fit the bill : penetrating, mold/mildew preventer/reducer with a bit of wet look that works in the endlessly humid FL? The water table is very night so those pavers will never be 100% dry with a multi-day window.

Thank you!!!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

_PaintTalk.com_ is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com. Many of our professional contractors are also members at _DIYChatroom.com_ and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

If you're not a member of _DIYChatroom.com_ you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php.

This thread is now closed.


----------

